# The old forge revisited



## Mikeymutt (May 3, 2014)

I know I done this one a little while back.but it was only the second place I visited and did not have a clue what I was doing then really...(prob still don't ) but I just don't think I gave this little beauty enough justice.so I went back with a bit more experience and a better camera.this old forge with its big bellows is only a two room place,but so full of character.it did have old tools in there but they seem to have gone now which is a shame.well I hope I have done the place more justice with this report,on with the photos.


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Good stuff mate  Wheelbarrow is my fav! keep it up


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2014)

The bellows are quite something, great photos thanks for showing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely set!
Could have bumped into each other but decided to leave this until next time. Have ticked one off the list!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 5, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Lovely set!
> Could have bumped into each other but decided to leave this until next time. Have ticked one off the list!



Funny,I knew you were in norfolk and I was wondering if you were going to visit here..I was expecting you to come in at any moment


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

I was in Norfolk ALL weekend... 

Seriously loving these pics.... Really detailed and interesting

The light coming in the door is just fab!

Thank you!


----------



## Old No.13 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic shots. Norfolk seems to have so many treasures. I'll have to persuade Mrs.Old No13 that we need a break down there!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 6, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> Fantastic shots. Norfolk seems to have so many treasures. I'll have to persuade Mrs.Old No13 that we need a break down there!!



There is so many hidden treasures here.you need to twist her arm  thank you


----------



## perjury saint (May 7, 2014)

*A big fat YES to this!! *


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

perjury saint said:


> *A big fat YES to this!! *



Thank you mr saint..I must be doing ok if you say


----------



## Onmyown (May 17, 2014)

Nice one fella, love the bike being eaten.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good stuff mate  Wheelbarrow is my fav! keep it up



agree with what he said ^^^

Nice shots fella


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nicely photographed, the bellows are pretty special.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow!! Great photos!! I love the big belllows


----------



## pmpps (Jun 16, 2014)

WOW! Found it enchanting, thanks for sharing


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 19, 2014)

Grand. I wonder how long that bike has been hanging there for!


----------

